
Ask HN: How to avoid compiling all the time? - fractale
Do you have any tricks to avoid compiling every time you do a modification? I would like to write more code before trying to compile and test my modification.
======
QAkICoU7IDNkpFu
What language are we talking about? Certain languages (C# and Java) support
hotloading/edit-and-continue your code, where changing code in a class doesn't
necessitate a full recompile.

